# Roadmaster Cycle Truck



## oldfart36 (Jun 9, 2016)

1941 Roadmaster Cycle Truck
A project between friends! It was decided to put this one back on the road. It won't be a factual restoration, just a fun/cool, using the original patina job. Looking for some fun on this old work horse.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 9, 2016)

Looking forward to it! I got its twin in the garage!   If you find any a OG basket and mounts you've been smiled upon by the gods...


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 9, 2016)

Digging that chainguard. Simple, but unique.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 10, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Digging that chainguard. Simple, but unique.




Yep, basically a Shelby guard. Original to the bike.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 10, 2016)

oldfart36 said:


> Yep, basically a Shelby guard. Original to the bike.



Not doubting you at all, but never seen that chain ring or guard on a RM CT and I looked at everything I could find on em...wanna share your secret with a newb RM CT owner?


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 12, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Not doubting you at all, but never seen that chain ring or guard on a r.m. CT and I looked at everything I could find on em...wanna share your secret with a newb r.m. CT owner?




Ya know, your right! I looked around with what I had on info, and most had a slim wing style chainguard. The 3 I've seen with this Shelby chainguard were added. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## keith kodish (Jun 17, 2016)

Chainwheel,and chainguard are both shelby built.

Sent from my SM-G900P using Tapatalk


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 17, 2016)

Is it done yet?


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 18, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Is it done yet?




Just like my boy when he was younger! Are we there yet?


----------



## cyclonecoaster.com (Jun 22, 2016)

Does this have a Western Flyer badge on it by chance ?? a CYCLONE COASTER family member rode one with that head badge @ the Cycletruck Convoy ride a week & a half back & he said the frame is actually a little longer than a Road Master frame ... maybe these were a rare special build .. just curious


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 22, 2016)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Does this have a Western Flyer badge on it by chance ?? a CYCLONE COASTER family member rode one with that head badge @ the Cycletruck Convoy ride a week & a half back & he said the frame is actually a little longer than a Road Master frame ... maybe these were a rare special build .. just curious



Hmmm, that seems unlikely as heck, but really interesting!   I got two here with no badges, maybe Ill throw a western flyer badge on one


----------



## OhioJones (Jun 22, 2016)

Awhile bak I was trolling around for CT photo's and happened to stumble upon a W.F. CT. Thing was a total pile of rusted tubing. Never the less, still rather intriguing. 

Just noticed that of your two front fender braces one is flat and one is formed. With the 41 Schwinn I have both front braces are flat. Any idea which years CWC did the flat fender brace(s) up front? 

Damnit, now I want this 41 to go with my Schwinn 41. Oldfart, any chance you're going to croak soon?


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 23, 2016)

cyclonecoaster.com said:


> Does this have a Western Flyer badge on it by chance ?? a CYCLONE COASTER family member rode one with that head badge @ the Cycletruck Convoy ride a week & a half back & he said the frame is actually a little longer than a Road Master frame ... maybe these were a rare special build .. just curious




Sorry, no head badge on this one.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 23, 2016)

OhioJones said:


> Awhile bak I was trolling around for CT photo's and happened to stumble upon a W.F. CT. Thing was a total pile of rusted tubing. Never the less, still rather intriguing.
> 
> Just noticed that of your two front fender braces one is flat and one is formed. With the 41 Schwinn I have both front braces are flat. Any idea which years CWC did the flat fender brace(s) up front?
> 
> Damnit, now I want this 41 to go with my Schwinn 41. Oldfart, any chance you're going to croak soon?





Well I have been coughing and spuddering a bit lately! Lmao!  Look closely, both braces are formed.


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 23, 2016)

One of the more interesting things about this one, is it was motorized at some point in it's life (homegrown). I'll have to post a pic of it, but if you look closely There is a Colson chainring mounted to the rear wheel on the other side, done well I might add.


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 23, 2016)

oldfart36 said:


> One of the more interesting things about this one, is it was motorized at some point in it's life (homegrown). I'll have to post a pic of it, but if you look closely There is a Colson chainring mounted to the rear wheel on the other side, done well I might add.



Perhaps you would be kind enough to take a measurement axle to axle and learn us something


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 23, 2016)

CrazyDave said:


> Perhaps you would be kind enough to take a measurement axle to axle and learn us something




Hey! I can do that, give me the day! Kinda busy today!


----------



## CrazyDave (Jun 23, 2016)

oldfart36 said:


> Hey! I can do that, give me the day! Kinda busy today!



No hurry at all man, I got two I can measure, I am really curious.   I figured CWC made em all and they would be the same, but these old bikes seem to like breaking rules


----------



## oldfart36 (Jun 23, 2016)

Heres the Colson sprocket on the other side. Had to be motorized at one point in it's life.


----------

